# Moth Trap



## Mattuk

This is a long shot but do any of you run a moth trap? Its not for killing them but recording species and numbers of them.


----------



## catcapper

I just shoot'em out of the air.lol.







>i<


----------



## youngdon

Very inventive Cat, I like it.

Sorry Matt. We do get some monster ones at the cabin in the spring though.


----------



## Mattuk

Well I thought that someone out there might just do a little more than just hunting. I hunt, shoot and fish but I'm also in to wildlife photography and conservation of habitat. I run the moth trap in our local National Trust forest for them through out the summer monitoring the species and numbers , if we go camping we make sure the site will let us run a trap. I love the insect world it fascinating! Why would you not want to see these!?


----------



## hassell

We have an incredible number of them here, put out one of those bug zappers about 5 years ago and in the morning you couldn't even recognize the BBQ as thats where I had it sitting on, there were some moths larger then bats, never used the zapper again for that reason.


----------



## youngdon

We set a citronella candle out at the cabin the first year we had it. Lesson learned. They would dive at the candle and set themselves on fire and go down smoking like a kamikaze. I thought they would burn the place down before I could get to the candle. I wasted two beers putting them out.


----------



## Mattuk

Hassell when you say as big as bats just how big? Our biggest moth over here is around 3in long and 2in wide.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Really neat Thanks for sharing________SB*


----------



## Mattuk

Don thats never good wasting beer!


----------



## Mattuk

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Really neat Thanks for sharing________SB*


My pleasure, hope all is well with you.


----------



## youngdon

If I had drank the beers I would have had an alternative method of extinguishing them. We thought they were trying to burn the cabin down.


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> Hassell when you say as big as bats just how big? Our biggest moth over here is around 3in long and 2in wide.


 Hmmmmm, I replied earlier but guess I never hit the reply button-- bats here are 5 - 7 inch wingspan.


----------



## El Gato Loco

My experience ends here....









This way they aren't eating my furs and clothes.


----------



## knapper

If you put a bunch of them on plates and put them around inside a cabin the the squirals will not get into it, you have to move them out and air out the cabin for a while.


----------



## Mattuk

Chris its a very small number of species that damage clothes etc. Over here we have 900 macro species alone without looking at the micro's. I would think you have much more than that over there.


----------



## hassell

Chris Miller said:


> My experience ends here....
> 
> View attachment 1608
> 
> 
> This way they aren't eating my furs and clothes.


 Can you Imagine the size of the Male Moth that was packing a pair of those around!! HA!!!


----------



## catcapper

:roflmao: I wasn't ready for that Rick---almost choked on my coffee.lol.







:roflmao:


----------



## youngdon

There must be a bunch of them if they sell them by the box. How would you like that job?

I'm glad we're the ones with thumbs ?


----------



## HowlinRed

Like the way they camo themselves into their environment. They are neet to look at but the Gypsy Moth dang near ruined the state of VA. It killed thousands of trees, of which some areas still have not recovered. This happened in the early to mid 90s. So Matt, you can have them!!


----------



## Mattuk

Where did it come from?


----------



## HowlinRed

They are native to Europe and Asia. http://fubyss.ento.vt.edu/vagm/ This should be of more help Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

HowlinRed said:


> They are native to Europe and Asia. http://fubyss.ento.vt.edu/vagm/ This should be of more help Matt.


The gypsy moth is a former resident now only recorded as a immigrant in the uk. Thanks for the info. Its not one I've come across before but found it in my moth id books. Do you still have a problem with them?


----------



## HowlinRed

This may help Matt. http://fubyss.ento.vt.edu/vagm/


----------



## HowlinRed

Sorry bout the repost guys.


----------



## HowlinRed

Yes, they say they are still here.The forest service still sets little traps for them.


----------



## Mattuk

I had a look at that website, My word it is a pain in the arse!


----------



## HowlinRed

Yes, these things are just like you, stone cold killers.!!! Ha


----------



## Mattuk

Now come on what have I done to be tagged with that name!?


----------



## youngdon

I guess we could call you moth man.


----------



## HowlinRed

There is a Moth Man in WVA. I think around Point Pleasant area. So legend has it. Just before you cross over the Ohio River into Ohio. No, Matt the way you had those deer stacked up in that one photo, if you killed them all at one time,, your a stone cold killer!!!


----------



## Mattuk

Well the first shot was at around 60yds the 2nd at around 80yds 15 seconds later and the 3rd at 120yds 30 seconds after the first. All neck shots.


----------



## HowlinRed

If I did that in VA I would go to jail. Must be nice to be able to take game like that. I still have a little room in the freezer. We love deer meat, what others call venison. And all those,rabbits. I guess we do kill ground hogs like that, just not at those numbers. Most folks don't eat them.


----------



## Mattuk

Its called venison around the world. I think in my best season I shot over 40 fallow and muntjac. My best afternoon was 4 out of one seat then one more out of another.


----------



## HowlinRed

Are you the only one killin them? How can there be so many if others are takin them at that number. It blows my mind. Whats a muntjac?


----------



## Mattuk

Have a look in the big game section and you should see a thread by me on muntjac with photo. We have no tag system over here deer are controlled by the land owner.


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> Have a look in the big game section and you should see a thread by me on muntjac with photo. We have no tag system over here deer are controlled by the land owner.


 We call them yotes,wolves and cougars here!!!!


----------



## Mattuk

hassell said:


> We call them yotes,wolves and cougars here!!!!


We don't have them over here but if we did we would be controlling them too.


----------



## youngdon

So do a lot of lanowners sell leases to the public. I assume that there is little to no public land in England.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes that happens a lot over here, some big money changes hands for sporting rights. Public Land well I guess that would be called common land where local people would be able to run their livestock on but not sure about shooting on it. Then you have organisations like The National Trust that are big land owners for conservation and protecting habitat. They have footpaths on their where you can walk your dog, family walks, take your camera out etc. You can become a member and attend special days out with them all sorts of things. Most deer control is done in house by a employed stalker but a lot do sell days out but with their stalker. Then there is your private land which the land owner decides what goes on as long as its with in the law. Hope that makes sense!?


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I guess we could call you moth man.


I've been called worse, mostly by Roberta!


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> Yes that happens a lot over here, some big money changes hands for sporting rights. Public Land well I guess that would be called common land where local people would be able to run their livestock on but not sure about shooting on it. Then you have organisations like The National Trust that are big land owners for conservation and protecting habitat. They have footpaths on their where you can walk your dog, family walks, take your camera out etc. You can become a member and attend special days out with them all sorts of things. Most deer control is done in house by a employed stalker but a lot do sell days out but with their stalker. Then there is your private land which the land owner decides what goes on as long as its with in the law. Hope that makes sense!?


I understand and I think it is great that you have what you have.


----------



## youngdon

So can anyone graze on the common land ?


----------



## Mattuk

No must be born in that village.


----------



## HowlinRed

So, you can't go and hunt other common land unless you were born their. Is that right Matt? And, are you a stalker?


----------



## Mattuk

No I don't think you can hunt it full stop. Yes I'm a deer stalker on private land in my spare time, not paid.


----------



## HowlinRed

If your a "stalker" can you hunt any land or just the land you are hired to hunt? So to speak


----------



## Mattuk

Only land you have permission to do so.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> I understand and I think it is great that you have what you have.


The trouble is Brian you also get footpaths on private land which is a real pain in the arse!


----------



## youngdon

No doubt, with the trespassers come all their litter and interference.


----------



## Mattuk

Your so right Don but If they are on a footpath they have the right to be there. Its when they stray from the footpath and walk out in front of your highseat after you've been sat there for the last hour and the deer might just show! How I've not shot some f***** because it p***** me off so much I do not know. I feel better for that!


----------



## youngdon

So these footpaths, do they run through private property or are you hunting on the edge of private property and the footpath runs along the edge.


----------



## Mattuk

No they can cut a field on private land in 2!


----------



## youngdon

Wow Thats BS


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to our world.


----------



## youngdon

Oh trust me it's not all a bed of roses here either. But I believe that we probably have a much greater diversity and supply of animals. It's a wonder that every living thing hasn't been wiped from the island.


----------



## Mattuk

Not sure that's true Don, just because we're a small country doesn't mean that we are not rich in wildlife.


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> No I don't think you can hunt it full stop. Yes I'm a deer stalker on private land in my spare time, not paid.


 Stalker's here are put in jail, you're safe with your terminology!!


----------



## Mattuk

Same here thats why the word Deer is in front of stalker!


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Not sure that's true Don, just because we're a small country doesn't mean that we are not rich in wildlife.


Oh I am sure that you all have an ample amount of wildlife, but I doubt that you have anywhere near the numbers we have here. If numbers are correct the state of Wisconsin had more than 16,000 deer killed by cars.


----------



## Mattuk

No because you have a greater land mass but we are not short on wildlife over here.


----------



## youngdon

youngdon said:


> Oh trust me it's not all a bed of roses here either. But I believe that we probably have a much greater diversity and supply of animals. It's a wonder that every living thing hasn't been wiped from the island.


 I never said you were.


----------



## Mattuk

Sorry Don I read it as we have little diversity and have hunted every living thing from the island.


----------



## youngdon

Oh heck no. I do think at one time that most species were hunted to or near extinction there, but your land has been heavily populated for a lot longer than ours. We nearly hunted deer and elk to extinction here.


----------



## HowlinRed

And the wild turkey came close as well.


----------



## youngdon

And lets not forget the buffalo.


----------



## On a call

We did manage to take out the *Passenger Pigeon* . But that was mostly due to habitat change.


----------



## youngdon

HowlinRed said:


> And the wild turkey came close as well.


Yeah I drank a few of those.


----------



## Mattuk

Our Scottish wildcat is staring down that barrel, there could be as little as 400 left thats rarer than a tiger!


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> We did manage to take out the *Passenger Pigeon* . But that was mostly due to habitat change.


I think it was mostly due to the unrestrained slaughtering of them by meat hunters.


----------



## On a call

They did that too...but some where I remember reading it was deforesting the midwest n east that took them out ?


----------

